# Two babies to handfeed. They're dirty!



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

We picked up two little hatchlings today from the Edmonton Wildlife Rehabilitation Society. They're pretty adorable, eat well, and appear to be healthy. 

They have some stuff on their head... it almost looks like yolk or their food, or something. It's also on their breasts and wings, it's clumped together their newly growing pin feathers and their fluffy little head feathers. 

How can I clean them off?

Here are some pictures:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5948871&l=a5a4396337&id=529481666

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5948871&l=a5a4396337&id=529481666

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5948868&l=4b4b6a3af6&id=529481666


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

They're adorable. I have no idea what is that thing on their heads, but it looks like dried baby formula.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Do you think it would be safe to soften it with some warm water and rinse it off? It must be uncomfortable.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi they are sure cute as can be! We use Dawn Dish soft in the bird water, you don't need much.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

So babies this young, I can wash off?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It almost looks like somebody else was feeding them and didn't clean off the formula. I just use gauze pads with warm water to clean them after each feeding, then dry them with a clean dry gauze. Very cute


----------

